# 356°F (10 seconds) vs. 329°F (15 seconds)



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

i got the same results using those both tests.

Even after 3 washings ...

So could i stay at the lower temp (to save money) or would you recommend the higher temp?

Thanks!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

One way saves ONE THIRD THE TIME! That is worth far more than a couple of cents on your power bill. Sure, for one shirt, who cares. But presuming you will eventually have larger orders, it adds up.

That said, the quality of the final product is more important, so make sure you stay within whatever margin of safety is required, as temps do fluctuate a bit.


----------

